
Gusto's new office in SF has a no-shoes policy - vinayan3
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/SF-startup-makes-new-office-a-home-with-no-shoes-12899482.php
======
vinayan3
I find it more comfortable not to wear shoes at work but, I think they are
needed to go to the bathroom.

Anyone from Gusto want to comment if they provide slippers for the bathroom?

~~~
greenyoda
There might also be other safety issues: if there's an emergency and the
building is being evacuated, I want to have my shoes on my feet (or at least
under my desk), not on the other side of the building.

Also, some people might need to wear shoes for medical reasons (e.g., they may
need orthotics to be able to walk without pain).

> _“We want our office to feel like a home, to be comfortable and authentic,”
> said Josh Reeves, CEO and co-founder of Gusto, which helps small businesses
> manage payrolls, benefits and human resources. “We started Gusto in a house
> in Palo Alto and had a no-shoe policy there, and we all grew up in shoeless
> houses.”_

In my own home, I'm free to wear or not wear shoes as I wish. If I'm being
forced by management to conform to what _their_ home is like, that doesn't
feel like home to me.

If the founders grew up in homes where their families didn't eat meat or
prayed three times a day, could they impose that on their employees too?

~~~
edawerd
As you correctly mentioned, some do have medical requirements that require
them to wear shoes in the office, which is obviously totally OK.

------
QuinnyPig
Who the heck writes an article like this and doesn’t mention the carpet vs
hard floor situation?

